

TC50: Postbox Takes On Outlook And Mac Mail With Smarter, Faster Email Client - rantfoil
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/09/09/tc50-postbox-takes-on-outlook-mac-mail-with-smarter-faster-email-client/

======
rantfoil
Why is this significant? Mail clients suck. It's time for a really good one.
Also, Scott MacGregor is awesome.

~~~
mixmax
_Mail clients suck_

Exactly what I thought. I read through the article looking for the innovation,
but it never appeared.

This seems to be just another mailclient with a bit of web 2.0 FUD thrown in
for good measure.

------
jacobscott
Unconvinced. Isn't trying to get people to use a desktop mail application
swimming against the tide? This isn't for outlook, so it obviously isn't
targeted to enterprise. Will the unwashed masses pay for a mail client when so
many free options are available? If not... advertising on a desktop app?

It might be the best thing since sliced bread, but picking desktop mail
clients as a place to innovate seems dangerous to me.

